# Installing PHP from ports



## Arian (Dec 18, 2018)

I had install php 7.3 from ports. But when I installed extensions I forgot choose some necessary options and now when I try reinstal that there is no dialoge window like on first installation. 
I mean this window 




And now I don't now how to choose some of this options. When I use "make deinstall" and after that "make install" nothing like this appears.


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 18, 2018)

use `make config`
`make clean`
`make install`


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 18, 2018)

If you have an issue while working with ports then the ports(7) manualpage is a good reference, see `man ports`.


----------



## Arian (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry, probably this was silly "problem" but thankfully You help me. Thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2018)

Note that lang/php73-extensions is a so-called "meta-port". It does not install anything by itself, it merely depends on other php73-* packages/ports. Just build the module you want/need on its own, there's no need for the php*-extensions, it's just there for convenience.


----------



## Rhadamanthys (Dec 19, 2018)

to roll back your choices and be presented with the config dialogue again

```
make rmconfig-recursive
make config-recursive install clean
```


----------

